# Qatar Police Clearance Certificate Obtain



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Dears,

Please support to guide step by step, how to get Qatar Police clearance Certificate. I am currently working in Saudia, so how can i get PCC while siting in Sauida. Very short time as i have to apply by this month only. .. .


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

samage said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please support to guide step by step, how to get Qatar Police clearance Certificate. I am currently working in Saudia, so how can i get PCC while siting in Sauida. Very short time as i have to apply by this month only. .. .



Any body there ?


----------



## AL25 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Samage,
You will have to go to the Qatari embassy in Saudi and there you can request a PCC. I think processing time will be a bit longer in comparison to getting a PCC while within Qatar. I heard it could take up to 12 weeks but anyway best way is to check in the embassy. Another possible route for you would be to send someone you know in Qatar to request the PCC with a copy of your passport/ID. That usually takes a week.

Hope that helps.

Regards,


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

AL25 said:


> Hello Samage,
> You will have to go to the Qatari embassy in Saudi and there you can request a PCC. I think processing time will be a bit longer in comparison to getting a PCC while within Qatar. I heard it could take up to 12 weeks but anyway best way is to check in the embassy. Another possible route for you would be to send someone you know in Qatar to request the PCC with a copy of your passport/ID. That usually takes a week.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I will look someone in Qatar, good idea. Please share if contact/detail where to visit in Qatar/Doha...

Regards,


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Check this link: https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/qatar

Postal address

Ministry of Interior
Director of Criminal Evidence and Information Department
P.O. Box 23004
Doha
QATAR
Telephone

974-450-8666
Website
http://www.moi.gov.qa
Additional information

Relevant documents: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’ for residents; ‘Certificate of Good Conduct’ for non-residents.

Residents: Apply to the address above.

Non-residents: Apply in person to any Qatari Embassy.

Provide: four passport size photos, copy of your current passport, copy of last held resident visa and a copy of a police clearance certificate from your country of citizenship.

Processing time: at least 12 weeks.

The certificate is valid for six months from date of issue.

Fee: payable.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



samage said:


> Thanks for your reply. I will look someone in Qatar, good idea. Please share if contact/detail where to visit in Qatar/Doha...
> 
> Regards,


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Can I any one provide aurthority letter copy for reference for qatar pcc? I need to nominate there one of my friend to submit and collect on my behalf but they need specifi info.


Regards


----------



## rami3400 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Hi*



samage said:


> Can I any one provide aurthority letter copy for reference for qatar pcc? I need to nominate there one of my friend to submit and collect on my behalf but they need specifi info.
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi

How much time did it take to get the PCC?

I need to apply for one soon.

Thank you


----------



## ajandhyala (Jul 20, 2014)

HI 

Were any of you able to apply for the PCC. There were not accepting the documents, in Qatar Embassy to kuwait. I also checked at MOI, Doha, through a friend of mine, with all the necessary documents. They said an applicant who is not a current resident of Qatar cannot apply for PCC. So I applied for PCC waiver, which I am still waiting for. Could any one share their experiences here.

Aravind


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

ajandhyala said:


> HI
> 
> Were any of you able to apply for the PCC. There were not accepting the documents, in Qatar Embassy to kuwait. I also checked at MOI, Doha, through a friend of mine, with all the necessary documents. They said an applicant who is not a current resident of Qatar cannot apply for PCC. So I applied for PCC waiver, which I am still waiting for. Could any one share their experiences here.
> 
> Aravind


On behalf of me, one of my friend applied my PCC last year November and received within two month. I was away from qatar even. only i sent authority letter, passport copy, exit page copy and old qatari id copy.

He went MOI office and submit the documents.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

samage said:


> On behalf of me, one of my friend applied my PCC last year November and received within two month. I was away from qatar even. only i sent authority letter, passport copy, exit page copy and old qatari id copy.
> 
> He went MOI office and submit the documents.



Hi Samage,

I also need a PCC for Doha. Can you help with the authority letter. Did you type it on a official stamp paper and get it notarized? And what was the content?

Thanks 
Chubasco


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

Hi all,
Just need a suggestion urgently.
Is anyone aware how to apply & get PCC from 'Qatar' as currently I am in India & was in Qatar during 2009 - 2010? 
As did some research online, but it is written that if you are outside Qatar, to get the PCC, either you need to visit Qatar with all documents and you can ask some of your relative to do the same in Qatar on your behalf.
But the issue is currently I don't know anyone in Qatar who can do the same for me.
Is there any process to get the PCC online?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi all,
> Just need a suggestion urgently.
> Is anyone aware how to apply & get PCC from 'Qatar' as currently I am in India & was in Qatar during 2009 - 2010?
> As did some research online, but it is written that if you are outside Qatar, to get the PCC, either you need to visit Qatar with all documents and you can ask some of your relative to do the same in Qatar on your behalf.
> ...


Hey Buddy,
You can do all your documents like finger print and all here in India and then courier it to them and they will send you the pcc.

Thanks.


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> You can do all your documents like finger print and all here in India and then courier it to them and they will send you the pcc.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the reply. Would appreciated if you could please clarify following questions also:
(1) Where do I need to courier, at Qatar address??
(2) Qatar embassy in India has nothing to do with this?
(3) From where in India can I get my finger prints done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Saurabh_K said:


> Hi all,
> Just need a suggestion urgently.
> Is anyone aware how to apply & get PCC from 'Qatar' as currently I am in India & was in Qatar during 2009 - 2010?
> As did some research online, but it is written that if you are outside Qatar, to get the PCC, either you need to visit Qatar with all documents and you can ask some of your relative to do the same in Qatar on your behalf.
> ...


Getting Qatar PCC on line is not possible as far as I have experienced.I am trying it for the last two months as required by CO contact from Australia for 190 visa .I have hired an agency in the name of Helpline group of Kerala you may google and ask them so far my case is in the process.let there be an outcome

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Saurabh_K said:


> Thanks for the reply. Would appreciated if you could please clarify following questions also:
> (1) Where do I need to courier, at Qatar address??
> (2) Qatar embassy in India has nothing to do with this?
> (3) From where in India can I get my finger prints done?
> ...


Hey buddy,

You need to courier it to the MOI office in qatar. You can do your fingerprint at the CBI police station in your region. Which city do you live. Just PM me and I will send you the email id to write to them and inquire.

Thanks,


----------



## sharifffarid (Mar 11, 2016)

ajandhyala said:


> HI
> 
> Were any of you able to apply for the PCC. There were not accepting the documents, in Qatar Embassy to kuwait. I also checked at MOI, Doha, through a friend of mine, with all the necessary documents. They said an applicant who is not a current resident of Qatar cannot apply for PCC. So I applied for PCC waiver, which I am still waiting for. Could any one share their experiences here.
> 
> Aravind


Hi,

Can you please tell me if you were able to get the PCC or waiver? I am struggling to get PCC for Qatar from Australia. Please guide me if possible.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

sharifffarid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me if you were able to get the PCC or waiver? I am struggling to get PCC for Qatar from Australia. Please guide me if possible.


The same is the case with me after submitting all documents for Qatar PCC and even after hiring a professional agency and waiting for the last three months for the PCC I have not been able to secure one and going to ask for the waiver.I was there five times on business visas.If any one of you succeeds in getting one please do update.Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Katshah (Feb 26, 2019)

Any update please


sharifffarid said:


> ajandhyala said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


----------



## Katshah (Feb 26, 2019)

I am also in Kuwait and Qatar Embassy here informed that I won’t be able to apply for PCC through them and I must get in Touch with Qatar CEID directly.


ajandhyala said:


> HI
> 
> Were any of you able to apply for the PCC. There were not accepting the documents, in Qatar Embassy to kuwait. I also checked at MOI, Doha, through a friend of mine, with all the necessary documents. They said an applicant who is not a current resident of Qatar cannot apply for PCC. So I applied for PCC waiver, which I am still waiting for. Could any one share their experiences here.
> 
> Aravind


----------



## umair_rox (Jan 12, 2018)

any one here who is right now in Qatar ? I want to know how do you certified the copies of ur documents? or in gulf states? as their is no notary system in GCC


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

umair_rox said:


> any one here who is right now in Qatar ? I want to know how do you certified the copies of ur documents? or in gulf states? as their is no notary system in GCC


What documents do you want to certify? And why do you have to certify them if they are original copies?


----------

